# Come nascono i vostri nick?



## Stark72 (15 Settembre 2014)

Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.

Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.

E voi?

Sì, stasera non ho una ceppa da fare, faccio il mammo e i sorci ronfano


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2014)

Mi sono iscritta di botto senza pensare e la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è stato "farfalla".
Non ho mai avuto passione per le farfalle, la cosa strana è che da allora mi perseguitano


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


Non si nota, sai? 

Il mio è l'anagramma di un nomignolo che avevo da piccola...


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

faccio la misteriosa
chissà da quale
contorta fantasia
nasce il mio nick?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non si nota, sai?
> 
> Il mio è l'anagramma di un nomignolo che avevo da piccola...


non lo dovevi dire
adoro gli anagrammi!!!


----------



## Stark72 (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> faccio la misteriosa
> chissà da quale
> contorta fantasia
> nasce il mio nick?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non è detto, magari poteva essere il nome che avresti voluto avere
tra l'altro è un bellissimo nome
volevo darlo a mia figlia
poi ci accordammo su un altro, anch'esso molto bello. Per me ovviamente


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> faccio la misteriosa
> chissà da quale
> contorta fantasia
> nasce il mio nick?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E il mio :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non lo dovevi dire
> adoro gli anagrammi!!!


Se vuoi, puoi inviarmi le risposte via mp e ti dirò se hai indovinato...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non si nota, sai?
> 
> Il mio è l'anagramma di un nomignolo che avevo da piccola...


Lolapal ... Anagramma ...ci devo pensare


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> faccio la misteriosa
> chissà da quale
> contorta fantasia
> nasce il mio nick?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> E il mio :rotfl:


Siete originalissime! :rotfl:
Tra l'altro io avrei potuto usare il mio... è così comune...


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non è detto, magari poteva essere il nome che avresti voluto avere
> tra l'altro è un bellissimo nome
> volevo darlo a mia figlia
> poi ci accordammo su un altro, anch'esso molto bello. Per me ovviamente


Flavia è un tipico
nome romano
in effetti mi sarebbe
piaciuto tanto 
chiamarmi in altro modo
ma nella vita
bisogna anche sapersi accontentare


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> faccio la misteriosa
> chissà da quale
> contorta fantasia
> nasce il mio nick?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dal vento.....?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Siete originalissime! :rotfl:
> Tra l'altro io avrei potuto usare il mio... è così comune...


Ora mi hai messo il tarlo dell'anagramma :carneval:


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lolapal ... Anagramma ...ci devo pensare


Se vuoi ti puoi cimentare anche tu michetta bella!


----------



## Stark72 (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Flavia è un tipico
> nome romano*
> in effetti mi sarebbe
> piaciuto tanto
> ...


infatti qui è pieno, l'amichetta preferita di mia figlia si chiama così
una lagnosetta insopportabile


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E il mio :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
aridaje



lolapal ha detto:


> Se vuoi, puoi inviarmi le risposte via mp e ti dirò se hai indovinato...


ci provo


----------



## Hellseven (15 Settembre 2014)

*Hellseven*

Inferno e paradiso: non riesco a collocarmi se non un po' nell'uno e un po' nell'altro.
Tra tentazione e desiderio di non cedere.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Dal vento.....?


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non si nota, sai?
> 
> Il mio è l'anagramma di un nomignolo che avevo da piccola...


Non sarà "la polla", no impossibile....


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Dal vento.....?


si tramontana



Stark72 ha detto:


> infatti qui è pieno, l'amichetta preferita di mia figlia si chiama così
> una lagnosetta insopportabile


anch'io sono lagnosa!!!
non c'è più pazienza
a questo mondo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Inferno e paradiso: non riesco a collocarmi se non un po' nell'uno e un po' nell'altro.
> Tra tentazione e desiderio di non cedere.
> Tutto qui.


Tu vuoi essere tentato


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non sarà "la polla", no impossibile....


In chiaro non confermo né smentisco...


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> si tramontana


No, la tramontana porta via i funghi......


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> In chiaro non confermo né smentisco...


Impossibile......


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Impossibile......


Che ci hai preso ? Devi chiederglielo in mp credo


----------



## Hellseven (15 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu vuoi essere tentato


Forse si.
Forse no.
Non saprei amica mia fidata non saprei davvero.


----------



## Stark72 (15 Settembre 2014)

PALLOLA


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> PALLOLA


Però ? Ma che vuol dire ? Forse un vezzeggiativo


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si tramontana
> ...


non temere
alcune specie se ne stanno
sempre lì nonostante tutto
attaccate come cozze allo scoglio


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però ? Ma che vuol dire ? Forse un vezzeggiativo


con i nomignoli 
è difficile
può essere tutto e nulla
e non è detto
che abbia un senso compiuto


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> con i nomignoli
> è difficile
> può essere tutto e nulla
> e non è detto
> che abbia un senso compiuto


Appunto


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> PALLOLA


in chiaro non confermo né smentisco


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non temere
> alcune specie se ne stanno
> sempre lì nonostante tutto
> attaccate come cozze allo scoglio


più velenosi 
sono e più rari sono
ma il vento 
nemico è, da nord poi...


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


Il mio primo nick è stato chedire e lo scelsi perché effettivamente dopo la botta delle corna non sapevo cosa dire...senza parole.Poi scoprì cosa dire e optai per Erato' una delle sette muse, quella del canto e della poesia amorosa.L'ho scelto perché amo la musica e poi richiama la mitologia greca....


----------



## animalibera (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio primo nick è stato chedire e lo scelsi perché effettivamente dopo la botta delle corna non sapevo cosa dire...senza parole.Poi scoprì cosa dire e optai per Erato' una delle sette muse, quella del canto e della poesia amorosa.L'ho scelto perché amo la musica e poi richiama la mitologia greca....



Interssante !


----------



## Stark72 (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio primo nick è stato chedire e lo scelsi perché effettivamente dopo la botta delle corna non sapevo cosa dire...senza parole.Poi scoprì cosa dire e optai per Erato' una delle sette muse, quella del canto e della poesia amorosa.L'ho scelto perché amo la musica e poi richiama la mitologia greca....


mi piace :up:
verde virtuale


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> più velenosi
> sono e più rari sono
> ma il vento
> nemico è, da nord poi...


no cosa dici
c'è gente che 
con i funghi si fa certi viaggi...
...restando sul posto
il vento non li schioda


----------



## animalibera (15 Settembre 2014)

Beh che dire del mio quando mi iscrissi è stato il primo nick che mi venne in mente più semplicemente era il desiderio che avevo ...chissà poi perchè?


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio primo nick è stato chedire e lo scelsi perché effettivamente dopo la botta delle corna non sapevo cosa dire...senza parole.Poi scoprì cosa dire e optai per Erato' una delle sette muse, quella del canto e della poesia amorosa.L'ho scelto perché amo la musica e poi richiama la mitologia greca....


bello questo aneddoto


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> no cosa dici
> c'è gente che
> con i funghi si fa certi viaggi...
> ...restando sul posto
> il vento non li schioda


Vero ma ce ne sono
certi che mangi oggi
e il viaggio lo fai
fra due settimane
ma nell'aldilà...
streghe e maghi 
del medioevo AhAhAhAh!!!!!


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Il mio primo nick è stato chedire e lo scelsi perché effettivamente dopo la botta delle corna non sapevo cosa dire...senza parole.Poi scoprì cosa dire e optai per Erato' una delle sette muse, quella del canto e della poesia amorosa.L'ho scelto perché amo la musica e poi richiama la mitologia greca....


il tuo primo nick mi piaceva... era calzante... ma anche questo, però...


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vero ma ce ne sono
> certi che mangi oggi
> e il viaggio lo fai
> fra due settimane
> ...


ma tu ti chiami Furio?


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma tu ti chiami Furio?


Sì, sto cercando la mia Magda....


----------



## Eratò (15 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> il tuo primo nick mi piaceva... era calzante... ma anche questo, però...


sembrera eccessivo ma il mio primo nick l'ho odiato, è associato a un periodo in cui avevo perso totalmente il mio equilibrio e stavo in una fase di autolesionismo.perfino oggi leggendo il primo post in questo forum mi torna la malinconia...e quindi non lo leggo


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sembrera eccessivo ma il mio primo nick l'ho odiato, è associato a un periodo in cui avevo perso totalmente il mio equilibrio e stavo in una fase di autolesionismo.perfino oggi leggendo il primo post in questo forum mi torna la malinconia...e quindi non lo leggo


ti capisco... anche a me il mio 3d dà l'impressione di distanza siderale...


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


passante, un tizio qualunque, che passa di qui. non è il passante ferroviario, no, e nemmeno quello della cintura


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sì, sto cercando la mia Magda....


sta attento allora
perchè Magda
fugge con il bel tenebroso
che forse aveva mangiato
all'autogrill risotto ai funghi


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> passante, un tizio qualunque, che passa di qui. non è il passante ferroviario, no, e nemmeno quello della cintura


l'ho sempre inteso così
passante come qualcuno 
che attraversa, percorre
evolve...
bel nick è poetico


----------



## Tubarao (15 Settembre 2014)

E' il mio apelido (soprannome) da Capoerista. Ogni capoerista ne ha uno. Di molti capoeristi che conosco ignoro il nome reale e li conosco solo per apelido. Chi ci sente parlare ci prende per scemi.

Aaahhh, vuol dire squalo in portoghese.

Mentre Lionel Hutz, il nick dei mio clone,  è il personaggio dei Simpsons che più adoro dopo Homer.


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sta attento allora
> perchè Magda
> fugge con il bel tenebroso
> che forse aveva mangiato
> all'autogrill risotto ai funghi


Io ho già mangiato
carbone a sufficienza
e del tenebroso non 
temo neppure il nome....


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'ho sempre inteso così
> passante come qualcuno
> che attraversa, percorre
> evolve...
> bel nick è poetico


grazie :amici:


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io ho già mangiato
> carbone a sufficienza
> e del tenebroso non
> temo neppure il nome....


allora sei 
in una "botte de fero" 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



passante ha detto:


> grazie :amici:



porto giù la belva
prima che allaghi casa
un saluto a Lillina


----------



## disincantata (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora sei
> in una "botte de fero"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



Quando lo scrivi mi preoccupo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora sei
> in una "botte de fero"
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Chi è la belva ?


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi è la belva ?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


>


Non ridere deve essere enorme se allaga casa ( a meno che non sia la casetta di pollicino)


----------



## Ecate (15 Settembre 2014)

*Il mio nick...*

La mitologia che riguarda Ecate mi ha sempre molto affascinata e mi ci sono identificata; così tanto che non credo di averne più una lettura corretta 
Un po' come Freud con Annibale Barca, tanto per bullarmi di un precedente molto illustre.

Mi piace questa figura così atipica nell'Olimpo greco... 

Ecate monito e retaggio di una cultura più antica, che nel Pantheon greco è entrata a pieno titolo, pur mantenendo la sua identità forestiera e una certa consuetudine con l'inferno. 
Tutte cupezze che l'apollinea cultura greca aveva parzialmente rimosso.

Tutti gli dèi erano solari e un po' zozzoni, invece Ecate Diana Trivia era lunare: la immagino in disparte che guarda torva; non gozzoviglia più di tanto ma anche se nera e infernale è una anima buona. 
Ecate che porta le anime negli inferi e che ha salvato la ragazzina Kore/Proserpina, sparita nel sottosuolo, nell'inferno, nella cantina.... Decisamente mi piace


----------



## lunaiena (15 Settembre 2014)

Me lo ha portato la cicogna:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (15 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ma non tu non sembri ne' torva e neppure infernale


----------



## spleen (15 Settembre 2014)

Spleen è la malinconia riflessiva.
Hai presente quando esci la sera e guardando gli alberi e più lontano ancora il  temporale che si avvicina senti ingigantire il magone che hai dentro e  non capisci perchè hai sto magone? E guardi il mondo e le cose che ti  circondano e le trovi semplicemente...inutili.
Ho passato un pezzo della mia esistenza in lotta con il mondo e con me stesso.
 Poi mi è passata.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Spleen è la malinconia riflessiva.
> Hai presente quando esci la sera e guardando gli alberi e più lontano ancora il  temporale che si avvicina senti ingigantire il magone che hai dentro e  non capisci perchè hai sto magone? E guardi il mondo e le cose che ti  circondano e le trovi semplicemente...inutili.
> Ho passato un pezzo della mia esistenza in lotta con il mondo e con me stesso.
> Poi mi è passata.


A me vedere un temporale che si avvicina affascina


----------



## spleen (15 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me vedere un temporale che si avvicina affascina


adesso anche a me.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> adesso anche a me.


----------



## Flavia (15 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando lo scrivi mi preoccupo.....



ovviamente è ironico
Ciccio è l'esatto opposto



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi è la belva ?


il mio migliore amico:amici:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non ridere deve essere enorme se allaga casa ( a meno che non sia la casetta di pollicino)


ti assicuro che
se ti tocca lavare il pavimento
alle 5 del mattino
perchè non ha fatto in tempo
a chiamarti, qualsiasi quantità
ti risulterà enorme


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ovviamente è ironico
> Ciccio è l'esatto opposto
> 
> 
> ...


Ora mi i incuriosisci


----------



## Ecate (16 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ecate ma non tu non sembri ne' torva e neppure infernale


Dammi la mano e vieni con me giù di sotto.

Scherzo.
Sono un pezzo di pane. 
Chi è affascinato dalla mitologia greca è davvero poco pericoloso in realtà.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Settembre 2014)

Sei un pezzo di torta margherita[emoji6]


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2014)

Quando dovevo iscrivermi ci ho messo giorni perché difetto molto in fantasia...allora stavo lì a dire "scegli un nick, scegli un nick, ma che cazzo di nick metto?!?!"
E ho pensato alla fine "ma sono femmina, non nick, Nicka!!!"


----------



## Hellseven (16 Settembre 2014)

Ma non sei a Paris tu?[emoji6]


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma non sei a Paris tu?[emoji6]


Oui!!! 
Ma ora sono in stanza...


----------



## Traccia (16 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando dovevo iscrivermi ci ho messo giorni perché difetto molto in fantasia...allora stavo lì a dire "scegli un nick, scegli un nick, ma che cazzo di nick metto?!?!"
> E ho pensato alla fine "ma sono femmina, non nick, Nicka!!!"


Wow!!!! Mi piace!!!! Non ci sarei mai arrivata! Carino!!!


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2014)

Ciao


davo lezioni di tedesco a due fratellini stranieri. 

ei si legge -> ai
ie si legge -> ii 

Entrambi confondevano e leggevano la parola "essere" -> in tedesco "sein" (sain), dicendo "sien (siin). 
Facevo tanti giochi di parole e di lettere ... ma con questa parola, avevano delle difficoltà. 

Sein, significa oltre ad "essere" anche "la sua" ... e in francese sarebbe "sienne" 
(pronome possessivo femminile singolare ...) ... o il fiume in Francia ... 

In poche parole, ho giocato con la parola "sein" ... ricordandomi dei due fratellini ... ed altro ... 



sienne


----------



## Traccia (16 Settembre 2014)

Me lo diede una amica quando eravamo pischelle, si fantasticava sul futuro, ci si poneva domande...io le dissi che probabilmente non avrei voluto figli perché poco incline, da sempre, al sacrificio, rinunce, limiti alla mia libertà...e che se mai li avessi avuti sarebbe stato solo, egoisticamente, x lasciare una traccia di me su questa terra...
(Pensiero poco nobile, lo so, e di fatti non li ho avuti alla fine.)
Lei incredula mi chiese quindi se x me davvero un figlio fosse 'solo' questo, una misera e semplice traccia egoistica di persone annoiate...ed io cinicamente risposi di si.
Lei mi prese in giro xke sa che dietro un pensiero del genere c'è anche una sensibilità, e sorridendo concluse che di conseguenza, x me, tutti noi eravamo solo delle "tracce"... 
E da quel giorno prese a chiamarmi Traccia. 
Tutti fecero altrettanto senza sapere la vera origine del nome (figurati se rivelo un mio pensiero cosi allucinante!) ma pensando erroneamente che dipendesse da tutti i guai, casini e segni che lascio (lasciavo, ormai mi son data una calmata) nelle vite di quelli che incrociavo.


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Il mio ha una storia romantica dietro.
Avete presente l'amore non corrisposto delle superiori? Quello che si scava una nicchia da qualche parte dentro di te?
Dopo 17 anni dalla maturità, la ritrovo su internet. Ma non ero neanche sicuro che fosse lei, ed era una cosa di due anni prima...

Quindi creai una email apposta per lei, anonima, chiamata Rewindme (ovvero un gioco di parole tra remind me, ricordami, e rewind, ovvero riavvolgere... praticamente era riavvolgimi... portami indietro).
Da allora ci siamo frequentati per dieci anni, sempre su quella email di Libero


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2014)

il mio era libero


----------



## zadig (16 Settembre 2014)

il mio dal libro di Voltaire, ovviamente.
Parla del Destino, come saprete.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> *Spleen* è la malinconia riflessiva.
> Hai presente quando esci la sera e guardando gli alberi e più lontano ancora il temporale che si avvicina senti ingigantire il magone che hai dentro e non capisci perchè hai sto magone? E guardi il mondo e le cose che ti circondano e le trovi semplicemente...inutili.
> Ho passato un pezzo della mia esistenza in lotta con il mondo e con me stesso.
> Poi mi è passata.


mi ricorda quella magnifica poesia di Baudelaire 
Ero moltimodi... vista la sua fine, meglio essere nessun modo :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando dovevo iscrivermi ci ho messo giorni perché difetto molto in fantasia...allora stavo lì a dire "scegli un nick, scegli un nick, ma che cazzo di nick metto?!?!"
> *E ho pensato alla fine "ma sono femmina, non nick, Nicka!!!"
> *


ahahahahahah :up:


----------



## disincantata (16 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il mio ha una storia romantica dietro.
> Avete presente l'amore non corrisposto delle superiori? Quello che si scava una nicchia da qualche parte dentro di te?
> Dopo 17 anni dalla maturità, la ritrovo su internet. Ma non ero neanche sicuro che fosse lei, ed era una cosa di due anni prima...
> 
> ...


Bello. Là vita dovrebbe permettere sempre un 'riavvolgimi'.  cambiare finale. Cancellare quello che non va.


----------



## Simy (16 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...



il mio è difficile da capire :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bello. Là vita dovrebbe permettere sempre un 'riavvolgimi'.  cambiare finale. Cancellare quello che non va.


Come dicevo nel thread su Eyes Wide Shut, ci ho scritto un racconto sopra (in realtà parla di clonazione, ma è quel riavvolgimi )
Per la donna del nick ho scritto un intero romanzo, il mio secondo... molte delle scene raccontano i nostri incontri 
Il finale purtroppo non possiamo scriverlo noi... ricordo una volta. Eravamo insieme, sul muretto del Lungotevere. Le dissi "se potessi tornare indietro, accetterei di morire in questo momento cadendo di sotto pur di vivere questi anni con te"


----------



## Traccia (16 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Come dicevo nel thread su Eyes Wide Shut, ci ho scritto un racconto sopra (in realtà parla di clonazione, ma è quel riavvolgimi )
> Per la donna del nick ho scritto un intero romanzo, il mio secondo... molte delle scene raccontano i nostri incontri
> Il finale purtroppo non possiamo scriverlo noi... ricordo una volta. Eravamo insieme, sul muretto del Lungotevere. Le dissi *"se potessi tornare indietro, accetterei di morire in questo momento cadendo di sotto pur di vivere questi anni con te"*



seeeeeeeeeee vabbè!!!!!


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeee vabbè!!!!!


Perchè? Non ci credi o sarebbe troppo uccidersi per amore?


----------



## Traccia (16 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Perchè? Non ci credi o sarebbe troppo uccidersi per amore?


maddai su
non è credibile
a me sarebbe venuto da ridere 
e lei come ha reagito? se posso chiedere, son curiosa


----------



## rewindmee (16 Settembre 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> maddai su
> non è credibile
> a me sarebbe venuto da ridere
> e lei come ha reagito? se posso chiedere, son curiosa


Lei ci ha creduto, perchè era vero. Giorni dopo mi ha mostrato una delle poesie che le avevo scritto, la teneva nella tasca dei jeans... l'aveva mostrata a una sua collega, dicendo "vorrei innamorarmi di un uomo che mi ama come mi ama lui...". Il problema è che non è mai scattata la scintilla 
Siamo rimasti grandi amici. Solo quattro baci, quelli che non le avevo dato negli anni '80


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Settembre 2014)

beh, il personaggio di Pulp Fiction lo conoscete tutti...
il motivo (oltre la passione per Tarantino): avete presente la scena in cui lui accompagna Mia a casa, e la situazione è perfetta per scopare, ma lui davvero non può farsi la moglie del suo capo-gangster? Bene...và in bagno, si guarda allo specchio e dice a se stesso che deve andarsene _"mi raccomando: solo un bicchiere. Non fare lo stronzo: bevi il tuo bicchiere, poi vattene a casa, ti fai una sega e fine..."._
Ecco, da ex traditore quella scena è "cult": è ciò che mi dico sempre quando - anche lontanamente - si presentano situazioni da cui devo scappare per non tornare alla vecchia vita...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, il personaggio di Pulp Fiction lo conoscete tutti...
> il motivo (oltre la passione per Tarantino): avete presente la scena in cui lui accompagna Mia a casa, e la situazione è perfetta per scopare, ma lui davvero non può farsi la moglie del suo capo-gangster? Bene...và in bagno, si guarda allo specchio e dice a se stesso che deve andarsene _"mi raccomando: solo un bicchiere. Non fare lo stronzo: bevi il tuo bicchiere, poi vattene a casa, ti fai una sega e fine..."._
> Ecco, da ex traditore quella scena è "cult": è ciò che mi dico sempre quando - anche lontanamente - si presentano situazioni da cui devo scappare per non tornare alla vecchia vita...


ma tuo fratello è Mr. Blonde, quello che tortura il poliziotto ne "Le Iene", giusto? 
Comunque vero, quella scena è straordinaria...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa della Valle del Vento... come mi piacerebbe essere


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il mio dal libro di Voltaire, ovviamente.
> Parla del Destino, come saprete.


Te mi sei venuto in mente appena entrata al palazzo dei congressi a Parigi!!!


----------



## Traccia (16 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, il personaggio di Pulp Fiction lo conoscete tutti...
> il motivo (oltre la passione per Tarantino): avete presente la scena in cui lui accompagna Mia a casa, e la situazione è perfetta per scopare, ma lui davvero non può farsi la moglie del suo capo-gangster? Bene...và in bagno, si guarda allo specchio e dice a se stesso che deve andarsene _"mi raccomando: solo un bicchiere. Non fare lo stronzo: bevi il tuo bicchiere, poi vattene a casa, ti fai una sega e fine..."._
> Ecco, da ex traditore quella scena è "cult": è ciò che mi dico sempre quando - anche lontanamente - si presentano situazioni da cui devo scappare per non tornare alla vecchia vita...



Film n.1
E TARANTINO è un GENIO
Lo adoro anche io
vorrei non aver visto nessuno dei suoi film per godermeli e vederli come se fosse la prima volta.


----------



## zadig (16 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Te mi sei venuto in mente appena entrata al palazzo dei congressi a Parigi!!!


immagino che per te sia stato necessario recarti subito nel più vicino bagno...


----------



## Flavia (16 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora mi i incuriosisci


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


Non posso che ribadire quello che avevo già detto in analogo 3d di Kid quattro anni fa:
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/12841-il-vostro-nick?p=673250&viewfull=1#post673250

ari


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non posso che ribadire quello che avevo già detto in analogo 3d di Kid quattro anni fa:
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/12841-il-vostro-nick?p=673250&viewfull=1#post673250
> 
> ari


che malinconia


----------



## Nicka (16 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> immagino che per te sia stato necessario recarti subito nel più vicino bagno...


Infatti stavo andando al gabinetto poi ho trovato Zadig davanti e ho pure alzato il passo! 
Quando rientro posterò contributo fotografico!


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che malinconia


Io non smetto di sperare in un ritorno di chi può ancora...

ari


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2014)

Ho pensato come descrivermi e l'ho pensato in negativo: non sono una blondie, cioè una biondina stupida, allora mi è venuta brunetta. Al nano malefico non avevo pensato.


----------



## DreamTheater (16 Settembre 2014)

Inutile dirlo, vivo di musica e per me la massima espressione moderna sono i Dream.. Avrei potuto ricamare sulla traduzione del nome, ma non è per quello che l'ho scelto.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho pensato come descrivermi e l'ho pensato in negativo: non sono una blondie, cioè una biondina stupida, allora mi è venuta brunetta. Al nano malefico non avevo pensato.


:carneval:Vero è veramente malefico il nano !


----------



## Spider (16 Settembre 2014)

................


----------



## Buscopann (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


E chi se lo ricorda. Son passati 13 anni. Magari quel giorno avevo mangiato pesante. Ma non ne sono sicuro

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Settembre 2014)

Il mio, miss acacia, è un personaggio di un libro - la meccanica del cuore - che ho letto in 4 ore di fila (un libro piccolo) talmente mi è piaciuto. 
Poi sbri l ha trasformato in caciottina e caciotta e poi è diventato miss caciotta. Ma a me la caciotta manco piace....il prossimo sarà miss robiola.


----------



## rewindmee (17 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho pensato come descrivermi e l'ho pensato in negativo: non sono una blondie, cioè una biondina stupida, allora mi è venuta brunetta. Al nano malefico non avevo pensato.


Peggio per te :rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il mio, miss acacia, è un personaggio di un libro - la meccanica del cuore - che ho letto in 4 ore di fila (un libro piccolo) talmente mi è piaciuto.
> Poi sbri l ha trasformato in caciottina e caciotta e poi è diventato miss caciotta. Ma a me la caciotta manco piace....il prossimo sarà miss robiola.


caciotta con miele d'acacia....il tuo cv forumistico!


----------



## Homer (17 Settembre 2014)

Nonostante la mia età, sono amante sfegatato del cartone animato dei SIMPSON, in particolare HOMER , un mito......

Eccomi qui....


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Infatti stavo andando al gabinetto poi ho trovato Zadig davanti e ho pure alzato il passo!
> Quando rientro posterò contributo fotografico!


spero di non doverti risarcire per gli eventuali capelli bianchi che ti potrebbero esser spuntati in quella angosciante vicenda...


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> spero di non doverti risarcire per gli eventuali capelli bianchi che ti potrebbero esser spuntati in quella angosciante vicenda...


Ti racconterò...


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti racconterò...


pensi io possa essere credibile negando che la cosa mi preoccupa?


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> pensi io possa essere credibile negando che la cosa mi preoccupa?


Solo se ti impegni!


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo se ti impegni!


il Sun Tzu ed il codice di Cosa Nostra dicono che se non puoi negare l'evidenza, meglio aprire le trattative.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Settembre 2014)

Mentre mi iscrivevo al forum stavo guardando un film incentrato sulla figura del presidente Lyndon Johnson.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mentre mi iscrivevo al forum stavo guardando un film incentrato sulla figura del presidente Lyndon Johnson.


e BJ ha qualcosa a che vedere con Lindon Johnson o sta per Blowjob?

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> e BJ ha qualcosa a che vedere con Lindon Johnson o sta per Blowjob?


Blowjob? Un'anima candida come me? 

Da Wikipedia: "Lyndon Baines Johnson, noto anche come LBJ, (Stonewall, 27 agosto 1908 – Stonewall, 22 gennaio 1973), è stato un politico statunitense, 36º presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America. Divenne presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America dopo l'improvvisa morte di John Fitzgerald Kennedy, ucciso in un attentato a Dallas il 22 novembre 1963."


----------



## Buscopann (17 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Blowjob? Un'anima candida come me?
> 
> Da Wikipedia: "Lyndon Baines Johnson, noto anche come LBJ, (Stonewall, 27 agosto 1908 – Stonewall, 22 gennaio 1973), è stato un politico statunitense, 36º presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America. Divenne presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America dopo l'improvvisa morte di John Fitzgerald Kennedy, ucciso in un attentato a Dallas il 22 novembre 1963."


Gli americano credo che se lo ricordino soprattutto per il Viet-Nam. 
Un presidente lungimirante..

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Gli americano credo che se lo ricordino soprattutto per il Viet-Nam.
> Un presidente lungimirante..
> 
> Buscopann


Mica ne faccio l'apologia.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mica ne faccio l'apologia.


Sono talmente stanco che farei fatica a replicare.
In questo momento ho la stessa energia vitale della rana di Alessandro Volta.

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (17 Settembre 2014)

Quando mi sono iscritta il mio nickname era ToyGirl. Lo scelsi perchè in quel periodo della mia vita mi sentivo un giocattolo in balia delle decisioni e degli umori altrui. Non avevo proprio le palle.

Poi la mia vita ha preso un'altra svolta, ho cominciato a capire, lentamente, cosa volevo dalla vita.

E allora mi sono iscritta di nuovo con un nickname che mi rispecchiava di più: Principessa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


Il mio nick vero è un altro e deriva dalla mia passione più grande. La musica. Occhiverdi è un nick che inventò un mio amico anni fa quando dopo una relazione burrascosa mi iscrisse ad una chat di cuori solitari. Parliamo di 15 anni fa circa. Chat che non frequentai per nulla.

E' il primo che mi venne in mente durante l'iscrizione.


----------



## zadig (17 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quando mi sono iscritta il mio nickname era ToyGirl. Lo scelsi perchè in quel periodo della mia vita mi sentivo un giocattolo in balia delle decisioni e degli umori altrui. Non avevo proprio le palle.
> 
> Poi la mia vita ha preso un'altra svolta, ho cominciato a capire, lentamente, cosa volevo dalla vita.
> 
> E allora mi sono iscritta di nuovo con un nickname che mi rispecchiava di più: Principessa.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ha fatto una bella battuta, lo ammetto.


----------



## Principessa (17 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il mio nick vero è un altro e deriva dalla mia passione più grande. La musica. Occhiverdi è un nick che inventò un mio amico anni fa quando dopo una relazione burrascosa mi iscrisse ad una chat di cuori solitari. Parliamo di 15 anni fa circa. Chat che non frequentai per nulla.
> 
> E' il primo che mi venne in mente durante l'iscrizione.


E qual è il tuo nick vero?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E qual è il tuo nick vero?


Troppe cose vuoi sapere. Con il mio vero nick potresti facilmente scoprire tutto di me perchè ho bazzicato molti forum e tanti giochi on line.
 Basta metterlo in google e parte la lista.....

Non lo saprai mai. 

ahhahahah l'ho fatto ed ho trovato un mio vecchio avatar che non ricordavo... LOL .....


----------



## Nicka (17 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il Sun Tzu ed il codice di Cosa Nostra dicono che se non puoi negare l'evidenza, meglio aprire le trattative.


Spiego il perchè mi sei venuto in mente...
Innanzitutto ammetto la mia ignoranza sul personaggio di Zadig, non ho letto l'opera di Voltaire.
Detto questo, quando hai spiegato da dove deriva il nick ero dentro il Palazzo dei Congressi a Parigi, stavo cercando un bagno e approfittavo del fatto ci fosse wifi, così mi sono connessa.
Mentre stavo leggendoti ho alzato gli occhi e mi sono trovata davanti questo negozio...



Ed ecco che mi è scappato da ridere! 
Poi uno dice il destino...


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Blowjob? Un'anima candida come me?
> 
> Da Wikipedia: "Lyndon Baines Johnson, noto anche come LBJ, (Stonewall, 27 agosto 1908 – Stonewall, 22 gennaio 1973), è stato un politico statunitense, 36º presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America. Divenne presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America dopo *l'improvvisa morte di John Fitzgerald Kennedy*, ucciso in un attentato a Dallas il 22 novembre 1963."


Improvvisa?

Segretario di Andreotti "Presidente, è saltato in aria Falcone con la scorta!"
Andreotti "Cazzo, sono già le sei???" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Settembre 2014)

il mio nick nasce da lontano, e non per questo sito, quando mio padre è morto avevo bisogno di crearmi un alter ego col quale sfogare tutto il mio dolore sui vari social e Viola è il nome che io avrei voluto avere, così ho creato questo avatar... poi l'ho mantenuto... Viola è l'altra me <3


----------



## zadig (18 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spiego il perchè mi sei venuto in mente...
> Innanzitutto ammetto la mia ignoranza sul personaggio di Zadig, non ho letto l'opera di Voltaire.
> Detto questo, quando hai spiegato da dove deriva il nick ero dentro il Palazzo dei Congressi a Parigi, stavo cercando un bagno e approfittavo del fatto ci fosse wifi, così mi sono connessa.
> Mentre stavo leggendoti ho alzato gli occhi e mi sono trovata davanti questo negozio...
> ...


mi è andata bene: io pensavo ti fosse venuto uno squaraus dopo che avevi letto Zadig... 


Comunque Candido (o l'ottimismo) e Zadig (o il Destino) sono bei libri: leggili


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mi è andata bene: io pensavo ti fosse venuto uno squaraus dopo che avevi letto Zadig...
> 
> 
> Comunque Candido (o l'ottimismo) e Zadig (o il Destino) sono bei libri: leggili


Niente squaraus, ma se mi mandi una foto magari succede!!! 

Ps: leggerò...


----------



## zadig (18 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Niente squaraus, ma se mi mandi una foto magari succede!!!
> 
> Ps: leggerò...


con una mia foro finisci al Cottolengo, no un semplice squaraus.
Meglio di no!


----------



## Simy (18 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> con una mia foro finisci al Cottolengo, no un semplice squaraus.
> Meglio di no!


ma non è vero


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark, un perdente apparente con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


Fantastica perché di fantasia e fantasticante.
E perché il mio amante me lo disse quando credeva di potermi lasciare dichiarando di non amarmi più (ma quando mai?) e io non smettevo di sorridergli.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Del mio lo dissi poco dopo l'iscrizione.
> 
> Tratto dalla collana di romanzi fantasy "Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco", meglio nota in TV come "Il Trono di spade".
> Ned Stark,* un perdente apparente* con due palle grandi come due mongolfiere.
> ...


Bè no, perdente vero. 

Il mio da un generatore automatico di nick di mafiosi italo americani.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no, perdente vero.
> 
> Il mio da un generatore automatico di nick di mafiosi italo americani.


Voglio il link del generatore!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio il link del generatore!!!


Credo fosse questo ma non sono sicuro:

http://mymobname.com/


----------



## Stark72 (23 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no, perdente vero.
> 
> Il mio da un generatore automatico di nick di mafiosi italo americani.


Tecnicamente è perdente, è vero non ci piove. Anzi tecnicamente lo sono tutti gli Stark. Rob ne è l'apoteosi.
Fatto sta però che in tutta la storia il suo nome (Ned intendo) aleggia sempre e in molti si sentono un po' merdine al cospetto del suo ricordo, anche i nemici.

Piuttosto spero che al vecchio George Martin non prenda un colpo, perché mi piacerebbe sapere come cacchio la vuole chiudere sta storia.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Credo fosse questo ma non sono sicuro:
> 
> http://mymobname.com/


Che figata...sarei The Snake o Crazy...


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tecnicamente è perdente, è vero non ci piove. Anzi tecnicamente lo sono tutti gli Stark. Rob ne è l'apoteosi.
> Fatto sta però che in tutta la storia il suo nome (Ned intendo) aleggia sempre e in molti si sentono un po' merdine al cospetto del suo ricordo, anche i nemici.
> 
> Piuttosto spero che al vecchio George Martin non prenda un colpo, perché mi piacerebbe sapere come cacchio la vuole chiudere sta storia.


Innanzitutto evitiamo Spoiler per cortesia, che io sto leggendo il 3 libro...

E poi io piango ancora per Ned...cioè m'è presa proprio malissimo!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Tecnicamente è perdente, è vero non ci piove. Anzi tecnicamente lo sono tutti gli Stark. Rob ne è l'apoteosi.
> Fatto sta però che in tutta la storia il suo nome (Ned intendo) aleggia sempre e in molti si sentono un po' merdine al cospetto del suo ricordo, anche i nemici.
> 
> Piuttosto spero che al vecchio George Martin non prenda un colpo, perché mi piacerebbe sapere come cacchio la vuole chiudere sta storia.


Sì, ma quello che conta alla fine è che è finito decapitato come un povero coglione perchè non ha capito un cazzo. Forse il personaggio che preferisco di quei libri, anzi senza il forse, è Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma quello che conta alla fine è che è finito decapitato come un povero coglione perchè non ha capito un cazzo. Forse il personaggio che preferisco di quei libri, anzi senza il forse, è Tyrion Lannister.


Vabbè, ma Tyrion è uno spettacolo...


----------



## Stark72 (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Innanzitutto evitiamo Spoiler per cortesia, che io sto leggendo il 3 libro...
> 
> E poi io piango ancora per Ned...cioè m'è presa proprio malissimo!!!


Se stai al terzo libro non hai visto (anzi letto) ancora niente


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma Tyrion è uno spettacolo...


E comunque nel mio cuore rimane e rimarrà sempre Syrio Forel.


----------



## Stark72 (23 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma quello che conta alla fine è che è finito decapitato come un povero coglione perchè non ha capito un cazzo. Forse il personaggio che preferisco di quei libri, anzi senza il forse, è *Tyrion Lannister*.


Assolutamente condivisibile e tra l'altro per la serie TV hanno preso un attore perfetto secondo me.
Comunque a mio avviso anche Jaime è un bel personaggio. Ha un suo perché.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Assolutamente condivisibile e tra l'altro per la serie TV hanno preso un attore perfetto secondo me.
> Comunque a mio avviso anche Jaime è un bel personaggio. Ha un suo perché.


Non ho visto e non vedo la serie tv ma so che lo interpreta Peter vattelappesca che è bravo.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se stai al terzo libro non hai visto (anzi letto) ancora niente


Con la serie tv sono in pari...

E per terzo libro non parlo delle becerissime edizioni italiane, io mi sono presa i mattoni da mille pagine a botta...quindi direi che sono a buon punto...


----------



## Stark72 (23 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con la serie tv sono in pari...
> 
> E per terzo libro non parlo delle becerissime edizioni italiane, io mi sono presa i mattoni da mille pagine a botta...quindi direi che sono a buon punto...


Ahhhhhhhh!!! Ma allora stai tipo al sesto ragionando secondo l'edizione italiana.
Quegli stronzi della Mondadori hanno fatto uno spezzatino immondo con traduzioni spesso farlocche e squallidi refusi.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhh!!! Ma allora stai tipo al sesto ragionando secondo l'edizione italiana.
> Quegli stronzi della Mondadori hanno fatto uno spezzatino immondo con traduzioni spesso farlocche e squallidi refusi.


Esatto, diciamo che sono al sesto italiano all'incirca...
Lo spezzatino lo hanno fatto per tirar su più soldi possibili, ma io mi sono buttata sull'edizione "cumulativa"...e che cavolo!
E sì, ci sono diversi errori...


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che figata...sarei The Snake o Crazy...


io mi rifiuto di pubblicare quello che è venuto fuori


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io mi rifiuto di pubblicare quello che è venuto fuori


Pure ioooo ahah


----------



## Caciottina (25 Settembre 2014)

a me
sausage...bella roba


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

Voglio conoscere la storia di Cestodilumache!!!


----------



## aristocat (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio conoscere la storia di Cestodilumache!!!


Ma c'è qualcuno che si chiama così?


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voglio conoscere la storia di Cestodilumache!!!


terrona curiosa!


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che si chiama così?


L'ultimo/a iscritto/a!


----------



## aristocat (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ultimo/a iscritto/a!


Apperò :mexican:
Visto ora!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho visto e non vedo la serie tv ma so che lo interpreta Peter vattelappesca che è bravo.


Io impazzisco per Aria e Jon Snow. In Jon mi ci rispecchio molto.


----------



## Apollonia (1 Ottobre 2014)

il mio Nick è semplicemente il nome della mia bisnonna paterna, che, a quanto mi hanno riferito, era una donna forte e coraggiosa. Fatti otto figli più uno di primo letto del marito, rimasto vedovo molto presto.
Belle le vostre storie!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io impazzisco per Aria e Jon Snow. In Jon mi ci rispecchio molto.


Eh, buonanotte.


----------

